# Cannondale Synapse Carbon 71 Frame Mystery



## NicGeo (9 Aug 2020)

Hi cycle people,
I need help to identify my new frame that I'm about to build.
It has mystified everyone that I have asked.
I've just bought a what I have been told is a 2015 Limited edition Cannondale Synapse carbon frame in near new condition.
But I can't seem to find anything about this particular model. HELP!
I was told its a limited edition and is in gloss finish.
It has the 71 logo on the down tubes in grey and white.
But............. at the back of the down tube it has a strange zigzag wave logo with Synapse either side that I don't know what on earth it is, and no google search that I have tried can help!
This model is always in matt finish not gloss also the Cannondale lettering on the bottom tube is in a very far forward position, with the E at the end of Cannondale running up the curve of the head tube.
No search and no one that I know what the frame is about???
It has no size badge or the Cannondale disclaimer sticker on the frame.
The serial numbers don't send me anywhere other than its a Cannondale Synapse Carbon bike.
Can someone please put me out of my misery... please,
Thanks Nic


----------



## cougie uk (9 Aug 2020)

You mean the seat tube ?

Isn't that the route of an alpine climb - Alpe d'Huez or similar ?

I found this but can't see your details. 

https://www.7hundred.co.uk/36323/products/2014-cannondale-synapse-71-high-mod-disc-carbon.aspx


----------



## Buck (9 Aug 2020)

There may be some more knowledgeable folk on here but I’d be tempted to contact Cannondale direct and give them the frame number and photos to see if they can shed some light on the history of the frame/design.


----------



## NicGeo (10 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> You mean the seat tube ?
> 
> Isn't that the route of an alpine climb - Alpe d'Huez or similar ?
> 
> ...





cougie uk said:


> You mean the seat tube ?
> 
> Isn't that the route of an alpine climb - Alpe d'Huez or similar ?
> 
> ...


Hi Cougi, 
Thanks for your reply. 
yes seat tube you are right. 
I have seen this 7Hundred post and it’s not this model. 
This web page shows a red and blue stripe markings and no zigzag marking on back
Also It doesn’t have oversized cannondale script far up the down tube like mine. 
But genius! Yes this could be an Alpine climb. 
Doh! Didn’t think of that. 
I’m getting obsessed because my daughter has been looking and said she thinks it’s fake???
The chap I bought it from said he aquired this with another bike, a pinarello dogma F8 froomy he said they were both rare. I can understand regarding the Froomy bike but not this one. 
it’s also gloss finish which the web only shows Matt finish for the grey and white stripe 71 model.
The net has variants but not like this one. 
Still confused. 
Cheers, Nic


----------



## NicGeo (10 Aug 2020)

Buck said:


> There may be some more knowledgeable folk on here but I’d be tempted to contact Cannondale direct and give them the frame number and photos to see if they can shed some light on the history of the frame/design.


Hi Buck, 
I’ve emailed them but no reply. 
getting hold of anyone at cannondale is near on impossible. My local bike shop also looked into it and found nothing. 
I’ll let you know if Cannondale reply (possibilities of pigs flying could come before)
Thanks again. Nic


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2020)

I wonder if the climb decal is a red herring - been added by a previous owner as a badge of honour - like the Nürburgring decals you sere on cars?


----------



## NicGeo (10 Aug 2020)

Hi Figbat,
The decal is on the frame under the enamel lacquer, the same as the rest of the lettering and striping.
It doesn't look retrofitted, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2020)

Looks like a 2015 Hi Mod https://cyclingtips.com/2015/04/cannondale-synapse-hi-mod-review/ although, the route map seems to be unique.


----------



## cougie uk (10 Aug 2020)

This is Alpe d'Huez. It's not this is it ?


----------



## gareth01244 (10 Aug 2020)

I had a 2015 synapse hi mod frame in the blue and grey colour scheme . It was the disc version but the colour scheme layout is the same. The reat seat tube decal represents an iconic climb according to a fellow synapse owner I met on a ride but I'm afraid I don't remember which one. The position of the cannondale logo on the downtube however is wrong as you suspect. No idea how or why but it would not have left the factory like that. I still have pics of my bike I can upload if it helps?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Aug 2020)

View attachment 540900


----------



## cyberknight (10 Aug 2020)

https://cyclingtips.com/2015/04/cannondale-synapse-hi-mod-review/


----------



## gareth01244 (10 Aug 2020)

Also the 71 apparently relates to the year cannondale began.


----------



## NicGeo (10 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> This is Alpe d'Huez. It's not this is it ?
> View attachment 540881


Very Close but not quite unless they had creative licence in the design. 
It's defiantly embedded in the frame and not aftermarket customised.
Thanks.


----------



## NicGeo (10 Aug 2020)

gareth01244 said:


> I had a 2015 synapse hi mod frame in the blue and grey colour scheme . It was the disc version but the colour scheme layout is the same. The reat seat tube decal represents an iconic climb according to a fellow synapse owner I met on a ride but I'm afraid I don't remember which one. The position of the cannondale logo on the downtube however is wrong as you suspect. No idea how or why but it would not have left the factory like that. I still have pics of my bike I can upload if it helps?


Hi Please send any pictures as I'm in the middle of building it and any images will help.

And yes the writing is all enlarged on the down tube and running right up the front head tube. (see more pics)
It's also gloss finish and all the ones everyone is sending web articles for are matt finish. (the 2014 red and blue stripe 71 was gloss)
Also no fame size decal or that sticker just by the bottom bracket that Cannondale always put on about disclaimer.
Do you recon it's a prototype? or a dud from the factory? The front fork indicates it's 2015 I think.
This frame weighs nothing probably 1/3 compared to my current bike.


----------



## gareth01244 (10 Aug 2020)

These are the pics I have, did have more detail shots but must have deleted them at some point.
My colour scheme was sold as a frame only option along with the cannondale team colour so maybe yours was sold as just a frameset originally? Have you tried a seatpost into it, should be a 25.4mm. It seems an unlikely candidate for a replica copy, as nice a bike as the synapse is it isn't high end like a dogma and there wouldn't be a high demand.
The paint and decals look






good, just can't explain the misplaced cannondale decal.


----------



## NicGeo (11 Aug 2020)

Hi Gareth,
Nice kit, never seen this colourway before, so I guess there are many Cannondale options out there.
The chap I bought the frame from collects and deals with limited edition bikes and dismantled this one as he had a buyer for the groupset. 
He sold the rest off as parts, it originally had Full Sram Red 11 speed groups FSA SLK handlebars and stem etc.
The Alpine climb decal and the misplaced oversize Cannondale decal have thrown me.
The frame looks and feels good but I'm just intrigued to know more. 
I bought it with the seat post and the locking nut and rubber top cap. all fit good.
I've tried contacting Cannondale via a US post box but no reply as yet and it's impossible to find their email. It just directs you to main dealerships and local bike shops.
I'll post some pictures when I've built it. 
Thanks for your time, Cheers Nic


----------



## Buck (11 Aug 2020)

http://www.cyclingsportsgroup.co.uk/ are the UK Cannondale distributors

Cycling Sports Group UK
Vantage Way, The Fulcrum
Poole, Dorset
BH12 4NU

(01202) 732288

sales@cyclingsportsgroup.co.uk


----------

